# New to me..........Emco Compact 8 Lathe



## liteace (Oct 30, 2021)

Ive finally got one after years of wanting a small lathe, its in quite good shape, it had a bit of surface rust that cleaned up with some wirewool and WD40, has also quite a few accessories, some are new. I need to know what that part is called (red arrow) someone had put an allen key bolt through there I would like the quick release set-up if poss so I can change the angle of the cutter


----------



## Manual Mac (Oct 30, 2021)

These are excellent lathes and the design widely cloned.
Have fun!


----------



## Steve-F (Oct 30, 2021)

Welcome fellow Compact 8 owner


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 30, 2021)

Great find and those are getting more scarce year by year
If that is a Multifix toolpost it's an even better deal
What would you change about the mounting?  Use of an allen wrench isn't all that inconvenient
-Mark


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 30, 2021)

I don’t know the technical name for the bolt, pivot bolt? But most of that style of QCTP I see has just a nut on it. So the Allen head would be an improvement as far as clearance IMHO As there’s not much clearance between it and the height adjustment. Personally I’d make another bolt with a head like the locking stud uses so I could use that same handle on both of them.

My clone came with an AXA style QCTP and they made a nut with a handle on it. It works but having two handles so close together took a little getting used to and sometimes it interferes. Yours the handle isn’t attached so it would be easy to swap.

The unmodded thing on my 9x20 clone was the nut on the tailstock lock. I took a camlock kit meant for the 7x lathe tailstock and adapted it to my tailstock. Made life so much easier as I move the tailstock a lot!


----------



## liteace (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks for all the info,, is this one a clone?


----------



## Steve-F (Oct 31, 2021)

Nope, not a clone, it's the real deal!


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 31, 2021)

It is the original Austrian made machine and it is very accurate and well made. 
The chuck mounting is somewhat unusual and might require some work to install other chucks. 
Little Machine Shop in the USA might have backplates for it which would make the job easier. 
-M


----------



## cwilliamrose (Oct 31, 2021)

The handles on my V-13 are spring loaded so they can be repositioned by pushing the handle down. The one on the tailstock and the one on the BXA toolpost are both that type. I think the one on the toolpost was a shop mod from available parts on hand.


----------



## liteace (Oct 31, 2021)

Thanks for ALL the info guy's, very helpful, I might somehow add a drill stand / press to it so I can remove the tool post, put a vice on there for more precision drilling work, what do you guys think, anyone done, any ideas?

Thanks again


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 31, 2021)

I believe at the rear of the bed there is a mounting for the vertical milling machine attachment- is that what you were referring to?
Those come up for sale on Ebay from time to time but are expensive
-M


----------



## liteace (Oct 31, 2021)

Yes Ive just been having a look about, be nice to get hold of one of those but I should think 95% of the other Emco 8 owners are also looking, if I can get, make a mount that will bolt on for the vertical support maybe I can adapt something


----------



## Fermic (Oct 31, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> I believe at the rear of the bed there is a mounting for the vertical milling machine attachment- is that what you were referring to?
> Those come up for sale on Ebay from time to time but are expensive
> -M


Case in point, I got lucky that I bought it for 1000 usd.


----------



## liteace (Oct 31, 2021)

Fermic said:


> Case in point, I got lucky that I bought it for 1000 usd.
> 
> View attachment 383840


Nice, so does it swing out of the way when not in use, I bang my head on everything, if its there I'll nut it for sure.
When youve time could you post some measurements, hole spacing and support pole thickness

Thanks


----------



## tweinke (Oct 31, 2021)

Doesn't the multifix tool posts have built in angle adjustment so you do not have to move the main body to change tool angles?


----------



## liteace (Nov 1, 2021)

I dont know, I'll have a play this week if ive time 

|Thanks


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 1, 2021)

Yes that's the mill/drill attachment- the compact 5 and compact 8 used the same one. There was a larger one for the compact 10 and FB-2
-M


----------



## frugalguido (Nov 1, 2021)

Fermic said:


> Case in point, I got lucky that I bought it for 1000 usd.
> 
> View attachment 383840


I purchased that exact one as my first lathe from Blue Ridge back in the day. IMHO I wouldn't brother with the vertical head at all, it was originally made for the compact 5 and is more of a toy, only three speeds. The lathe was very good though.


----------



## Fermic (Nov 1, 2021)

tweinke said:


> Doesn't the multifix tool posts have built in angle adjustment so you do not have to move the main body to change tool angles?



It does, You can go straight from 0 to 45 degrees for quick chamfer. Also, if you add a pin in the base it lets you enable to pick different starting 40 positions from 0 to 4.5 degrees ( in 9 degrees steps ).



frugalguido said:


> I purchased that exact one as my first lathe from Blue Ridge back in the day. IMHO I wouldn't brother with the vertical head at all, it was originally made for the compact 5 and is more of a toy, only three speeds. The lathe was very good though.



Yeah, that's true this drill/mill attachment only does have 3 speeds. Still, I can make a ER25 or ER32 holder out of some cheap stressproof steel for it in order to increase the value of it and be more useful with more modifications like a fine feed ( I figured out the right gearing ratio ).


----------



## Janderso (Nov 1, 2021)

Steve-F said:


> Nope, not a clone, it's the real deal!


You scored dude


----------



## liteace (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks again, the tool post does spin round 360° something else Ive learnt, next question, who can ID these strange accessories that was in the boxes 
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Next one:















Next one:
















and last one:












Thanks


----------



## Steve-F (Nov 1, 2021)

#2 & #3 looks like a crude ball turning devices, and #4 is some sort of a fast action movement  widget ? Got me on the first one at moment


----------



## Fermic (Nov 1, 2021)

The 4th goes atop of your tailstock for fast drilling with a lever.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 2, 2021)

Looks like it came with a Multifix toolpost, if that is a real Swiss made one that is a nice bonus, but even the copies are not cheap. 

https://www.penntoolco.com/swiss-mu...vpm0NGcszZo1NP-UATCv1oKphpEEvZ7gaAhgKEALw_wcB


----------



## liteace (Nov 2, 2021)

This is the tool clamps I have, 3 of these








						Simply buy Quick-change turning toolholder AA12/50 | Hoffmann Group
					

Buy Quick-change turning toolholder AA12/50 at the Hoffmann Group eShop: ✓ Personal advice ✓ Exclusive top products




					www.hoffmann-group.com
				









The tool holder is this, cant seam to find a lot of info on it


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 2, 2021)

liteace said:


> This is the tool clamps I have, 3 of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



German is good, I was thinking Chinese when I mentioned the copies.


----------



## liteace (Nov 2, 2021)

Speeds, Ive 3 on this I think, if for example I wanted to turn down a piece of steel or alloy and I wanted a smooth finish, what size, width cutting tool at what speed?

Thanks


----------

